
Show HN: Fastnomad – Backpacks designed for digital nomads - andygorezkyi
http://fastnomad.com/
======
stephentmcm
You need about 1000 more pictures before I'd go anywhere near the buy button
on one of these.

What's the inside like? How's it laid out? How much beer can I fit inside it?
If I have a weeks worth of clothes stuffed in there can I still get to my
laptop charger easily? Is there way to store my now funky undies on day 6? How
waterproof is it? What's the internal color? What's the internal fabric?

ALL those questions (and more) need detailed smart answers if you want to sell
me these over a Chrome Bag or similar.

